# help with lighting



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

i have a 40g breeder with a canopy. I will be dosing and running co2. I'm planning on buying a 36" 2x96w current usa orbit fixture from a member on here. The problem is the fixture I believe is 36.75" long and the inner dimension of the canopy is 36", so i have to take it part and retrofitting in the canopy, is this possible? any suggestions or any other retrofit kits you guys suggest would be awsome thanks.

andy


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you looked into AHSupply.com?

If the 2x96 you are planning to get is really cheap I don't see the problem in tearing it apart and using what you need but if it's not so cheap the AHSupply kits are really nice along with their reflectors.


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

he is selling it for $140...decent?

i've looked into ahsuppy but i dont think i would be to handy enough to put everything together. Ahsuppy 2x96w are $114 not including bulbs, money is an issue.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What bulbs do they come with and how old are the bulbs? plant growth is effected by poor or old bulbs so that is something you want to keep in mind when buying a used light fixture....might be cheaper buying new then buying old and having to replace the bulbs.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If you're getting AHS stuff, I'm going to assume you can DIY pretty well. Check out reefgeek for T5 parts. The 3ft bulbs will fit over the tank perfectly. I bought endcaps and bulbs for a 2x24 T5HO setup and will probably order parts for another pair in a couple weeks. You can also get the newest Tek II reflectors for a very good price here - http://www.horticulturesource.com/p.../2045?osCsid=2638f4f8b56a19a342f931fc98de988c


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> What bulbs do they come with and how old are the bulbs? plant growth is effected by poor or old bulbs so that is something you want to keep in mind when buying a used light fixture....might be cheaper buying new then buying old and having to replace the bulbs.


i believe its 2 6700k bulbs...im not sure how old they are but hes currently running it on his tank right now. I have read that the current usa fixtures only have 1 reflector, so i guess retrofitting it into my canopy is out of the question? i honestly dont want to spend more than $140,that is my limit. Can you guys cut down to a specific light for the price i had in mind?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

You will be limited.....the best bet for the best retrofit is going to be AHSupply.


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

what about taking the fixture apart and retrofitting it into my canopy? is it possible, and would i just need another reflector?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

You could


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

wow out of all the members only 2 members have replied, help me out guys


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

All of this depends on what you are wanting out of it....to me the little added cost to do it right the first time is not that much more... you get much better lighting since the reflectors surpass most of those offered in fixtures...the ease of installing it into your hood since it is designed with the intentions...brand new bulbs which could add to the cost of the other fixture.....

AHSupply with 2 really good reflectors..
2x96 114.99
2x96w bulbs 32.99

Total cost 180.97 

So thats $40 more then what you are wanting to get unless he is going to do it for $140 shipped which I probably doubt cause it's expensive to ship.


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

ill look into that thanks, well the light fixture he is selling is $140, pick up.


----------

